# ground beef and raw grind chicken mixed



## Ishaq (Jan 2, 2004)

Quick question, Is Ok to feed raw ground beef and raw grind chicken mixed at the same time? Thanks.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

You are basically feeding just muscle meat without bone or organs. You can do this once in a while but it is not a balanced diet.


----------



## Ishaq (Jan 2, 2004)

wolfy dog said:


> You are basically feeding just muscle meat without bone or organs. You can do this once in a while but it is not a balanced diet.


Sorry I did not put all the info. I feed him grind whole chicken (with bones) mixed with vegetables and some fruits. I buy this here in Ecuador where I live. I mixed with some quality dog kibble. It seams he got bored and I started today adding ground beef to the mix to vary the flavor...but not sure about adding the ground beef will be ok.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

sure .
I would use the chicken with bone as the base and then add beef heart and beef liver , a small bit of trimmings, beef green tripe . 
I wouldn't put kibble in there .
Bored?
Is the dog over fed - full?


----------



## Ishaq (Jan 2, 2004)

carmspack said:


> sure .
> I would use the chicken with bone as the base and then add beef heart and beef liver , a small bit of trimmings, beef green tripe .
> I wouldn't put kibble in there .
> Bored?
> Is the dog over fed - full?


I should had said "picky eater" instead of bored (he has been a little like that) I'd alway fed him the best quality kibble I can get here. I left him with the breeder for a couple of months and we decided to feed him raw like the rest of his dogs. When I pick him up he was looking good coat/weight and size (he filled a little more since he is only 2 years) The Raw food he was getting is not sold in the city where I live. I brought some with us when we pick him up. BTW is 600 km away... We stop for gas and notice he was hungry... I had some Kibble and he devoured it. Once home, I started giving him some kibble with the Raw and he was eating fine.... couple of week now and he does not want to eat one of the meals.... because logistics I can not feed him only raw. We only have one small refrigerator. I have to order from Quito and I'm in Salinas (coast). So today I got some raw ground beef to the mix and he eat it. I don't know... It could be I'm over feeding... how ever he still look the same... but it could be... I will try to add lest kibble.... thank you for the input.


----------

